# Bringing Pigeon Home - Setup Seem Okay?



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi, Everyone -- Thank you so much for being here! 

My husband and I have decided to either long-term foster -- or keep permanently -- a rescued homing pigeon. We want to see how he adjusts to our space.

** I wish I had pictures. I'll take plenty once he gets here. We haven't yet decided on a name.

I wanted to go over the "get ready for our new kid" list. I realize it's a long list, so feel free to skip it. But if you do happen to read it, let me know if you have any additions or notice any glaring omissions. (We've been reading and researching at these boards, still learning):

1) Housing: Temporarily, we have a large rabbit cage (40"L x22"Wx30"H). That's just for a couple of days. We plan to build a big, roomy custom cage soon. But in the meantime, we're going to buy an extra large wire dog crate in the next few days (a kind member here at Pigeon Talk showed us her setup). We'll customize it with perches and bedding.

2) Food: We have a "pigeon and dove" mix from the feed store, and some pigeon grit. (I saw the sticky on other supplemental food items.) Do pigeons eat poultry mash or any other high protein mix of that kind? (We'll be sure to do more research on treats and greens, etc.)

3) Toys: We have a mirror and will look into some parrot toys we've read about on this board.

4) Bath: We'll provide lots of fresh water and also a bath.

5) Bedding: Not sure -- what do you recommend?

6) Litter/Liner: The cage bottom is plastic, not wires. Should we line with newspaper or provide a more natural type of cage litter? What's most comfortable for their little feet? (We'll get a few bricks, too, as we've read here.)

7) Out of Cage Time: Because we have a cat and we don't know how she'll react, we'll have to carefully supervise pigeon's out-of-cage time. What's the bare minimum you'd have him out during the day? Do you recommend we keep him in his cage until he's comfortable with his new surroundings? We're worried he'll panic if we let him out too soon. We don't want him to injure himself or be stressed by his new environment.

8) Pigeon Pants. Ha. We cracked up when we saw those. But we'll probably be getting a pair. How long should we wait before we introduce him to that concept? Wait until he's thoroughly comfortable with us?

9) As timing would have it, we have to go out of town in two weeks (for about 6 days). We didn't realize we'd be getting a pigeon when we planned the trip.  Our catsitter has experience looking after birds. But will he be okay, in a new home, then confined to his cage for 6 days? We may have to find a better solution if that's the case.

Thank you all for your kind help.

Best,
Valerie


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Can I ask how you are coming about getting this bird? Where did it come from? Why isn't it going back to it's owner? 
I ask because I have homing pigeons. And to be quite honest, very few of them would make a good pet. They just aren't THAT tame. Some will come around in time, but I would say that MOST may not "calm" down very much. 
Just want you to be aware of this. As far as letting the bird out of the cage, I wouldn't do that for at least a few days and see how it reacts to you and it's surroundings. 
As far as your "list" goes, reading quickly, it seems that you've got most things covered. I'm sure that what you've done is good enough to get you started anyway. 
I would say newspaper for the bottom. Plastic would be very slippery and any type of bedding that you put down there, would probably get blown around anyway. If you have perches/bricks, the bird will spend the majority of it's time on one or the other.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Newspaper is perfect lining for the cage bottom.
As for the rest I foresee one spoiled little bird here 

P.S. Pigeons sleep on perches and cage floor beding is not needed.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think one member here floridaluv put sand in the bottom of the cage and kitty litter scoops in out, and as Lovebirds said, how did you rescue this pigeon? did the owner not want him back? every pigeon has a story it seems.


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

*Okay, time for reassessment*



Lovebirds said:


> Can I ask how you are coming about getting this bird? Where did it come from? Why isn't it going back to it's owner?
> I ask because I have homing pigeons. And to be quite honest, very few of them would make a good pet. They just aren't THAT tame. Some will come around in time, but I would say that MOST may not "calm" down very much.


** Edited to add: I should have kept all postings under "mfiggis" or at least referenced the original (duh!). So sorry for the confusion. I didn't want to implicate mfiggis for my typos or logical lapses.  Sorry for the confusion on this. We'll keep our postings to my "valeri" account now. **

Thank you very much for offering this information! Particularly since we still don't have the pigeon and have gone through much research and deliberation about the "right" thing to do. If what you say is true, then we clearly will not be doing the "right" thing, given our small home situation.

My husband had posted in the "I Found a Pigeon" section (under "mfiggis"). We described our situation and a number of people suggested he could adapt well to being a pet. But as my husband stated our PRIMARY concern here is for the pigeon -- not for us. We foster animals now and then, and volunteer at a wildlife hospital so we aren't seeking a new pet so much as trying to do a good thing for a little someone. We will reevaluate based on your opinion and on what others think. 

Here's the situation:

A friend found a homing pigeon that was banded more than 10 years ago. She has searched for its home to no avail. She cannot keep it and does not have an aviary. 

We've been looking for a local aviary to house him permanently or temporarily, but haven't had any success yet. The only option we have right now is to take the pigeon to a local humane society. He wouldn't be euthanized -- they adopt out their animals. But my husband and I felt that he might have a better shot if we fostered him until a better situation arrives, or kept him (if it turned out he was adaptable), rather than sending him to an unknown fate. One person here suggested that an older homing pigeon might appreciate a retirement home. Again, we're not experts and are looking for any and all input.

I don't know how extensively the band was researched. We were planning to bring him here, post his information on this board. We had heard that some people don't want homing pigeons back if they're not good homing pigeons, so we've been trying to prepare for "worst case scenario" even if we DO find the owner. As in, can we look after him? What are his options? And that's how our "fostering" and home setup consideration began.

Ideally, we either find his loving owner or a great new home and big aviary. We both wish we could offer that to him. Alas, we live in an apartment so we're doing what we can to make accommodations for the time being.

We welcome ANY and all suggestions for how to proceed. We've dealt with feral pigeons, but they obviously get released. This is our first experience with possibly fostering or taking care of a domestic pigeon. We don't mind having a large-bird setup, even if it doesn't work out, since we often come upon rescue situations.

Yes, absolutely -- all input welcome.

Are we doing the best thing for this little guy???

Valerie


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

This is what was answered in the post:


> Posted by:Mr. Squeaks
> Hi mfiggis!
> 
> Perhaps my situation can help you make a decision.
> ...


and by me


> Shi gave you pretty good picture of pigeon happiness.
> They can be kept in cage; they make excellent pets and must be under supervision when outside the cage, even if you had no cat.
> This pigeon you are considering adopting is raised by humans and cannot live outside as wild birds. On other hand it is too old to be relocated in a new loft with free flight. Large cage and loving home are his best option.


So Valerie, I still think thet you are his best option without doubt!


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

plamenh said:


> So Valerie, I still think thet you are his best option without doubt!


Thanks for the input. If not, we will definitely do what's best for him (or her). Provided we can figure that out!


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hello, 
I'll try to answer the questions and add in things.

1) The houseing sound good, just make sure the cat, can't get in.

2)No they don't eat poultry mash, just a pigeon grain feed mix, grit, vitemins, etc.

3) The also like the rings from milk/water jugs! Crinckle kitty balls, and bells.

4) Bath: What will you allow him to bath in??? I use tote like thing....or something similiar to an oil pan (not used for that purpose).

5) I recommend old newspaper, with fleece or towel laid down (it will need cleaned).

7) I would keep him in his cage fore about 1 week. After that try to feed him by hand, to get him more tame and use to you. He need let out at least 4-6 hrs a day.

8) I'd wait till he was comfortable with you. You don't want to see him or make him scared of you.

9) He'll do fine in his cage for that time. I always worry about people that say they have expirance, because sometimes its not enough.... Please make sure they can get a hold of you, and leave a detailed schedule.

Do you have any idea on how tame he currently is???
Giving him a week in the cage to get use to things, and then after the two weeks, feeding only by hand might be a good idea.

Has he been to vet or looked at by an avain person??? Making sure he is healthy is always a plus..

I hope this helps!
-Hilly


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

*Thanks for advice*

Thanks, Hilly, for the responses.




> 4) Bath: What will you allow him to bath in??? I use tote like thing....or something similiar to an oil pan (not used for that purpose).


We'd definitely use something similar.



> I always worry about people that say they have expirance, because sometimes its not enough.... Please make sure they can get a hold of you, and leave a detailed schedule.


Our catsitter is wonderful, reliable, we've known her for years. And she does care for a couple of birds for other people. But that worries me a bit. I really wish we could cancel our trip, but we can't. We'll ask around to see if we can take out some babysitting in trade from one of our rehabber friends.



> Do you have any idea on how tame he currently is???


It's becoming clear we don't know quite enough yet. Maybe the best thing is to take him (since she can't care for him much longer), assess the situation, see how he does short-term -- and hopefully find his owner or a best-case home.



> Has he been to vet or looked at by an avain person??? Making sure he is healthy is always a plus..


Not yet. We're planning to take him, trying to decide which vet. There's a good bird vet we've used for emergencies in San Jose, but we're hoping to get him somewhere closer to San Francisco. It's possible the local humane society (which takes in a variety of birds) will look at him for us, too.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Valerie (mfiggis, et al ),

Please DO give this pigeon a home and please do post pictures. Six days in a cage is not really a problem and is nothing more than a slight hiccup when weighed against the likelihood of a wonderful permanent home with you and your husband. I'm thinking the pictures are particularly important because you may actually have a very young pigeon wearing a reused band .. it happens. On the other hand, if you really do have an older pigeon then that's a different side of the coin. No matter the age, the bird needs a good home, and it sounds like you are that good home.

Please do keep us posted and thank you and your husband for your care and concern for this pigeon! 

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

valeri said:


> ** Edited to add: I should have kept all postings under "mfiggis" or at least referenced the original (duh!). So sorry for the confusion. I didn't want to implicate mfiggis for my typos or logical lapses.  Sorry for the confusion on this. We'll keep our postings to my "valeri" account now. **
> 
> Thank you very much for offering this information! Particularly since we still don't have the pigeon and have gone through much research and deliberation about the "right" thing to do. If what you say is true, then we clearly will not be doing the "right" thing, given our small home situation.
> 
> ...


you can post the band info and we can look it up. The owner just might want to know what happed to the bird, but then again he/she might not care.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Valerie,

Just wanted to share a bit of my experience with taking trips to ease your worry about leaving the pigeon in a cage for that period of time. My husband and I go away every Thanksgiving and every August for anywhere from four days to seven days. We have two pigeons and two cats. The pigeons, of course, are in their cage for the full time. We have a wonderful petsitter right now that previously had no experience with pigeons but always has all our contact information and I've also shown her how to login here in case of emergancy (as well as contact information for our vet of course). We've made arrangements with our vet for a house visit if anything medical comes up so that the petsitter isn't faced with that responsibility (and made payment arrangements ahead of time as well with the vet). As long as the cage is spacious and equipped well enough - and you've received great advice here on that topic - the cage will be fine for the time you and your husband are away. Something to keep in mind while setting up the cage - keep the daily changing needs in mind. I have a very large cage and have worked out a simple routine of changing the newspaper that I went over in detail with my pet sitter. I also put little baggies of each feeding - and label the baggies with postit notes. 

I also leave a list of each pets' normal behavior so that our petsitter doesn't need to wonder if any of them are acting "strange" and therefore a cause for concern.

Anyway - I know this is long, but I hope it helps. From what I've read on the other thread and this one you and your husband have given this decision very careful and detailed thought. I'm confident this pigeon will have an awesome and very loving home with you both!! 

And, of course, pictures... pictures... pictures


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello Valerie. I'm new to this too. I've read your other posts as well as this one. It's obvious you and your husband are trying to do the right thing. I truly believe everything happens for a reason and this bird has come into your lives for a reason. Relax and give yourselves some credit. You know more about pigeons than you did before. Just from reading what you have posted, I'm sure ya'll will give this feathered friend all the best. From what you have posted, you both are already in tune to this bird. Go for it!!!! It will be a very rewarding experience, and who knows, down the road you may be able to help more birds or someone else with similar circumstances. From what I've discovered about this forum....you are never alone!!! I don't know how they do it, but someone is always there for you...quickly I might add. I also want to add, Pigeons are pretty tough birds. Research says they have put up with us humans for a very long time! Get to know this little guy, pay attention to what he tries to tell ya, and your lives will have a new meaning.


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

I wanted to add one more thing. Contact Plamenh from this forum. Ask for a copy of the compilation of Pigeon and Dove care. This is amazing!!! I can only imagine the work that what was put into this. This book has been an enormous help to me. I will be forever grateful to Plamenh for providing this resource.


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

*Thanks, we'll see how it all goes!*

Thank you all -- so very much. We're bringing the little guy home sometime this weekend. And we will definitely post pics! And band info. As we now understand it, the pigeon changed hands at least once, and there may be no record beyond the original owner. That's the trace on him so far. We anticipate it will be a long-term fostering situation, but we're going to play it by ear. We've had contact with a couple of local people who are connected with homing/racing pigeon rescue, so if there's a way to get him "home," we will. If not, they will try to find us an aviary or larger digs for him. But, again, we're happy to take care of him as long as needed, and see how he fares with us. We're open to going with the flow.

The setup we decided on is a large dog crate with a perch, a platform and some bricks (for now), reinforced around the sides with wire mesh to protect him from any possibility of paws sticking in. He'll be on a table, off the floor, with very little chance for anyone (meaning elderly, chubby cats) to get up to him. But we figured it was a good idea to fortify, just in case. We thought this crate we had was huge (45L x 30W x 30H). But now we're thinking we may have to upgrade to something even bigger -- if he stays with us long term. For now, we think he has plenty of room to trundle around on the floor of it and also spread his wings. Once he gets comfortable with us, we'll start letting him in the house (safely, of course) -- see how that goes.

No matter what, we have learned an incredible amount since deliberating on this matter of Sir Pij. And the two of us are always happy to enhance our knowledge and skills when it comes to helping the four-legged and feathered people among us. 

Valerie


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

so the original owner can not remember who he sold the bird to?


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

The people who rescued the pigeon -- or rather, the people found and adopted by the pigeon himself  -- called the racing club. They tracked the owner. The owner apparently said that the bird had been sold. But my friend was told there was no record beyond that. The band traces back to the original owner. This pigeon wasn't re-banded. I will post his band information later since I do have him in my care today and see if there's anything else we can do in terms of locating his person (or "her" person, we don't know which).


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

*Meet "Chauncey"!*

So here's our foster boy (or girl) -- christened Chauncey -- unless he or she starts to act like someone else altogether and evolves into another suitable name. 

He's not afraid of people and he seems to like the big cage (dog crate) we set up for him. He ate and drank, he preened, he perched. But he does not like to be handled. So I'll let him get settled in and wait until later tonight or tomorrow to get his band information.

Photo URL: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=882&pictureid=10212


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

I can't open the attachment...can you retry?


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

me either!


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

*Photo URL*

Oops, sorry. First time I've attached a photo. Must have mucked up the process.

Hopefully, you can see the image now by way of the URL I also edited into the above note. Chauncey pic:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=882&pictureid=10212


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

He's a beauty!


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh I think he is just beautiful! Congratulations! "Chauncey" is a wonderful name. Please keep us all posted as your relationship grows.


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

*Photo URL*

Oops, sorry. First time I've attached a photo. Must have mucked up the process.

Hopefully, you can see the image now by way of the URL I also edited into the above note. Chauncey pic:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=882&pictureid=10212


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he is a lucky sweet looking birdie there...sounds like the breeder did not keep record of who he sold to....best of luck with him...you will have a nice pet there and one lucky bird.


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Chauncey looks like he could be Petey's brother!!! I am so happy for you...I think you should be a permanent home for him!


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! If we can find him an even better situation -- an aviary where he can spread his wings and enjoy some flight -- that would be ideal. But if we can't find that, we're committed to looking after him and giving him as good a home as we can provide.


----------

